# O Clamp slightly too large for T-Bar?



## HOHSIS (Jul 6, 2013)

I apologize if this is in the wrong section, but I felt this would fit better in this section than in the lighting and electrics section.

I am using a Musicians Gear lighting stand to hang my lights which is supposed to have a 1.5" T-bar, but strangely my ADJ 1.5" o clamps were about 1/8" too large. Lo and behold, I measured the T-bar pipe to discover that it was actually 1 3/8" in diameter, not 1.5" like it is supposed to be. What would be the easiest and most secure way of resizing the clamps to fit the bar? They would need to be secure enough to hang my Intimidator Spot 250s and Slimpar64s from the stand. I was thinking about cutting up an old 1/16" thick mousepad and supergluing it to the inside of the clamp, but what worries me is that the mousepad would be too soft to hold a mover securely. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Footer (Jul 6, 2013)

....Buy new clamps. The works "modify" and "clamp" should never go together.


----------



## Les (Jul 6, 2013)

I would get some sch. 200 PVC "irrigation pipe", chop it in to sections the same width as your o-clamps and then split them in half. It would be a similar concept as a truss protector. I wouldn't use these clamps for anything heavier than a par, though.


----------



## JohnD (Jul 6, 2013)

What really worries me is using a plastic clamp to suspend a mover, even a light weight DJ mover. The American DJ O clamp is stated to be rated for 28 pounds, the Intimidator 250 is 12.6 pounds, but since it is a moving light, I suspect it needs a beefier clamp. I also wonder about using a mover on a light weight tripod light stand.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd suggest switching out to these, which are sized for 1-1/3" pipe, which is slightly smaller (.0417") than your 1-3/8" pipe so it should be just fine. Yes it is pricier, but it will hold up a lot better than the plastic clamps, for which I hold the same opinion as JohnD - they shouldn't be used for movers.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 7, 2013)

Buy new clamps. I wouldn't trust a plastic clamp to hold anything remotely heavy. I've got the larger size (2") of the clamps that soundlight recommended. They will hold just about anything. Another plus is you can change out the bolts (use a proper bushing if you do) for smaller bolts.


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm shocked that anyone even sells a plastic clamp, that scares me. Plastic clamps only belong once place as far as I'm concerned, in the trash can.


----------



## HOHSIS (Jul 7, 2013)

soundlight said:


> I'd suggest switching out to these, which are sized for 1-1/3" pipe, which is slightly smaller (.0417") than your 1-3/8" pipe so it should be just fine. Yes it is pricier, but it will hold up a lot better than the plastic clamps, for which I hold the same opinion as JohnD - they shouldn't be used for movers.



Yeah, I can see the problem with that now. Especially after noticing that the screw to tighten the clamp digs right into the thin plastic with little force, and I'm afraid that it will just break with 10+lbs on it, let alone the torque from a mover. Just to make sure, are these the same ones you linked?
Global Truss 1 1/3 35mm Wrap Around Aluminum Clamp for F23 mini truss JR-Clamp Price: $5.95

When shopping online I always try to find it from a reseller because it's generally cheaper than the manufacturer. Plus, these ones look like they're painted black which is much better for a lighting rig.


----------



## len (Jul 7, 2013)

Return the stand or the clamps and get something that matches.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 7, 2013)

Never skimp on clamps or anything that goes overhead. The Global Truss clamp you linked to is the same as the one that soundlight linked to.

I like Mega-Couplers, Mega clamps, C clamps and pipe clamps for lights - but I'm usually getting them from Barbizon or BMI Supply or my light vendor. I'm also hanging Source Fours on 2" pipe.

Are you just using the light stands or the light stands with a truss?


----------



## HOHSIS (Jul 7, 2013)

JLNorthGA said:


> Never skimp on clamps or anything that goes overhead. The Global Truss clamp you linked to is the same as the one that soundlight linked to.
> 
> I like Mega-Couplers, Mega clamps, C clamps and pipe clamps for lights - but I'm usually getting them from Barbizon or BMI Supply or my light vendor. I'm also hanging Source Fours on 2" pipe.
> 
> Are you just using the light stands or the light stands with a truss?




I don't plan on skimping on anything - I read up on the ADJ clamps and everything seemed to be within the specifications that I needed (except for the pipe size of course, that was my mistake), but when I got them they were already damaged and dented, and I didn't feel comfortable at all hanging a mover with the clamps seeing as how fragile they appeared to be in person when I inspected them closer today. I'm sending them back on Monday and I'll order those global truss ones when I get my refund.

I'm just using the stands. They are more than stable enough with the cross supports on the T-bar, and will hold up perfectly if I evenly distribute the weight. If I can hang from it myself and swing around a bit, it's more than sturdy enough to hold 12lbs movers


----------



## soundlight (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, those are the clamps. That picture doesn't look black though - just looks like a lousy picture of a silver clamp. Also, I don't think you can order direct as a consumer through most manufacturers - they'll just send you to a dealer - they manufacturer sets MSRP (manufacturer suggested retail price) and MAP (minimum advertised price, the price that most gear is sold for from online retailers these days) and dealer cost. Dealers _can_ sell for under MAP, but they can't advertise the prices so you generally have to call and get a quote for lower prices. For little stuff like clamps though, whatever price can be found online is usually the best.


----------



## MPowers (Jul 8, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> I'm shocked that anyone even sells a plastic clamp, that scares me. Plastic clamps only belong once place as far as I'm concerned, in the trash can.




> soundlight.....................but it will hold up a lot better than the plastic clamps, ...............




> JLNorthGA..............I wouldn't trust a plastic clamp to hold anything remotely heavy............




> techieman33 .......... I'm shocked that anyone even sells a plastic clamp,...............



Ummmm, guys..... no one said anything about plastic clamps, only plastic PVC for Truss Protectors AKA Truss Condoms which, incidentally, effectively increase the diameter of the pipe or tube the clamp is attaching to. This is an industry wide practice with units that have a standard "C" clamp when hanging on aluminum truss. This protects the softer aluminum from being "dinged" or dented where the dog point tip of the "C" clamp bolt, designed for iron pipe, tries to "dig" into the tube. Perfectly good and completely safe for hanging units, including movers, of all kinds. Fresnels, PAR Cans and other light weight units can even be over hung. I do not recommend over hanging or roostering beyond 45d from down for an ERS or other units. That being said, I strongly prefer a Mega Clamp or it's brothers for hanging anything on truss. Movers should always have a minimum of 2, 4 recommended. Buy them commercially or make them yourself from sch 40 PVC pipe the same id as your tube od.

Example: 

From City Theatrical: http://www.citytheatrical.com/Produ...or-?dept=f08878d4-186a-43b5-9499-62116fce6480


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 8, 2013)

The Adj clamps that the op is using are in fact plastic.


----------



## MPowers (Jul 8, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> The Adj clamps that the op is using are in fact plastic.



My mistake! I humbly apologize. The OP did not state his clamps were plastic and I, like techieman33, would not have thought anyone would actually sell equipment like that. A quick visit to the ADJ web site not only proved me wrong but reminded me why I don't use or recommend their gear. That said, however, the above info on Truss Protectors is accurate.


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 8, 2013)

MPowers said:


> My mistake! I humbly apologize. The OP did not state his clamps were plastic and I, like techieman33, would not have thought anyone would actually sell equipment like that. A quick visit to the ADJ web site not only proved me wrong but reminded me why I don't use or recommend their gear. That said, however, the above info on Truss Protectors is accurate.



After a little searching it appears to be a common thing. Blizzard sells what appears to be the same clamp except with a 75lb rating. Chauvet sells a different plastic clamp with a 20lb rating. Global truss seems to sell one as well that's more of a squeeze style clamp. It scares me to think that these things are out there, and it's probably the same people using them that think that they don't need safety cables for their gear.


----------



## HOHSIS (Sep 21, 2013)

Reopening this because I've come across another problem:

Due to the expanding size of my lighting system I plan on purchasing a mobile trussing system (currently looking at the Odyssey LTMTS1-PRO). I can only seem to find mobile trussing systems such as that which have 1.5" diameter pipes, but can't seem to find any metal O-clamps that fit that size. I've been using the Global Truss ones mentioned above for a while and absolutely love them. Unfortunately they don't make any for 1.5" piping. Chauvet's CH-15 fit 2" and GT has ones that fit 7/8", but I still can't find any that fit 1.5" Does anyone know of any that I may have not found already?


----------



## JohnD (Sep 21, 2013)

It might be worth trying one of these:
http://globaltruss.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=477&MainId=9&Category=16
It is for 35mm pipe and 1.5" pipe is 38mm.


----------



## HOHSIS (Sep 21, 2013)

JohnD said:


> It might be worth trying one of these:
> http://globaltruss.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=477&MainId=9&Category=16
> It is for 35mm pipe and 1.5" pipe is 38mm.



I have these now: http://globaltruss.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=266&MainId=9&Category=16

which are also rated for 35mm. I tried using these on a rod of diameter 1.5" and it wouldn't fit.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 21, 2013)

Darn, I was hoping there was enough "wiggle room" for the extra 3.1mm diameter. The only other clamp I can think of is this:
http://www.thelightsource.com/products/versi-clamp-42
It is a really nice clamp and is the same as they use on the megafolder, but I am sure it is a lot more than the GT clamps. The best price I could find was a case of 12 for $ 365 plus $ 10 shipping from 4wall/newlighting.com.


----------

